# Brother KX-350 or Silver Reed LK-150



## Rebecky (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone used both of these machines and can compare them for me/ I can't find any old posts that compare these two. 

I was leaning toward the LK-150, but have read good things on here about the Brother. They seem to be cheaper on ebay. 

I've decided the SK860 is out of my budget for the time being. 

Still haven't ruled out the Artisan 70D. 

Thanks, 

Becky


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have the plastic bed LK 150 and have loved using it. I have a friend with the 350 and they are very similar. I would go with the one you can get at a better deal. Great little machine, but limited on what you can do. All patterning is hand manipulated. Some have lots of time and don't mind that - but when I moved to a Brother metal bed machine I was thrilled by the patterning possibilities. Lots of times you can get into a metal bed machine with patterning for about the same amount as the plastic beds. Check your local cragislist if you have one. I hope you find what you want! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Rebecky (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you. The Brother's are always much cheaper. Unfortunately, (or maybe fortunately) we live "beyond rural" with no Craigslist. It's new or ebay for me. 

Becky


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

personally, i would always go with the metal machines...i started on the lk150 and while i used it for 20 years, and it did a lot right, i was upset when it began to chip and loose the 'fingers' that protect the needles.... the brother metal machine will last a lifetime with very little attention and normal care in maintenance. i have about a dozen machines and would not buy another plastic bed machine, myself, but i know lots of people who love theirs....do a lot of comparison on youtube and ebay...youtube will show you a lot about the possibilities of any single brand and the truth is, you can do most things on most machines, but it may vary widely in terms of time and extra accessories ... i used my lk150 a LOT and do not consider it a waste but I could have bought a good used metal machine for what I paid for it new....


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I have a Brother KX350 and it works absolutely fine. The plastic is very sturdy and so far it has taken no notice of any abuse I put it through as a beginner.
As brother isn't making anymore knitting machines they are cheaper, but you usually can still get replacement parts for the KX350 (sunny.choi on ebay is always a good try).


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The 350 is a really nice machine. I have gotten a few of them and gave some to my grandkids. It has the mast placed in the center of the machine while the 150 is not in the center. It also can be connected with another 350 to give you a long bed for Afghans. It is made very well for a plastic bed machine.
THe 150 allows you to add on a knit radar and an Intarsia carriage. These are additional, not included.

They both have a double tension guide so you can use 2 yarns.
there are a lot of the 350s on eBay so you can get one for around $150. The 150 is rarly on eBay, but when it is it usually goes for over $300 and new is around $400. 
Depends what you want to spend and use it for.
The Artisian 70D is a metal bed with ribber attached. A true double bed machine. It has no punchcards. If you can get one that you have seen working, and can get it for a good price, it is a good machine that has a carriage that does many types of stitches all built in. DO make sure it works well as some of them had problems. They improved it with the 70D Plus.


----------



## Rebecky (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you. I like the look and sound of the 350, and as you said, they are much cheaper. I know some people say skip the plastic machines, but I want one (for now) that's portable and one I can learn on -- then I may move up. 

Becky


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That's a good idea. I learned on my LK150 first and now I keep it for its portability! I just took it on vacation with me and it was great! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

my favorite machine is the Brother KX350, no problems with the plastic bed and it will handle some fluffier yarn combinations using every other needle.


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

The LK 150 is a very good machine to start with, can do lot of things, cables,are easy and faster than HK, reason why I got it, but after a while you want more than just manual selections, and that is when you go to the metal machine, my opinion, Marti/NE Ohio


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

I pretty much agree with everything that has been said so far. I have a 350 and like it a lot. I also have an LK100 (9mm gauge) and LOVE it for basic things. I have a standard gauge metal bed and love it as well.

When I bought the 350 I really wanted the LK150 but, as you said, they are much more expensive and out of my price range. At any rate, I've had no problems with my 350. It was very used when I got it and did not have the little clip for the yarn mast. So I thought about and decided I just needed something firm for it to stand in. I now have a glass vase, half filed with sand and seashells from Florida, with my 350 tension mast sticking out of it. (I'd send a picture, but there's too much mess.)While I don't recommend this set up over the original clip, it does get the job done. 

So, not having any experience with the LK150, I can recommend the KX350 as a good little machine.


----------



## Squiddy55 (Jun 28, 2013)

May be a factor to consider: Brother haven't been made for many years, and spare parts have to be tracked down - may be that's why you're finding them cheaper. SilverReed is still making machines.


----------



## Rebecky (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes, I have thought about that. I like the idea that the LK-150 is still made. 

Becky


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Another thought. THe 350 were made in Japan while the 150 is made in CHina. The ones made in Japan were made better.
As far as the 150 still being made, there really isn't much to replace and the needles for both machines are available.
It is really easier to work with a machine with the mast placed in the center. For the price of one 150 you could buy 2 350 on eBay and when you are considering upgrading to a metal bed machine at one point, you would be be having extra money left over. Of course if you want to buy the knit radar for making clothing you would need the 150. Knit radars are not a necessity.


----------

